# [SOLVED] general question about my CPU cooler



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

I was using fan expert 2 to adjust my fans and I noticed something that made me ask a question. Is my CPU cooler facing the wrong direction?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: general questionanout my CPU cooler*

Some heatsinks allow multiple directional placements and fan placements but pushing air out the back of the case toward an exhaust fan is a typical configuration.


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: general questionanout my CPU cooler*

The way I have it placed now is the only option unless I use the stock cooler. The RAM is so close to it that any other direction would not fit.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: general questionanout my CPU cooler*

no doesn't look like it. It looks like the fan is meant to blowing into the the cooler and the fan at the back of the case is meant to suck hot air out.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: general questionanout my CPU cooler*

If your CPU fan is blowing to the cooling fins, you're good.


----------

